# Macbook chaud, trop chaud ?



## Macbook (6 Juillet 2006)

Bonjour à tous,'

Mon Macbook me fait peur (13", 2ghz, 2gb de RAM).
Meme avant d'avoir rajouté mes 2go de RAM, je trouve qu'il chauffe vraiment beaucoup sur tout le coté gauche, j'ai vérifié qu'il n'y ai pas la piece de plastique sur le ventilateur, elle n'y est pas... Donc je vous demande : Sur une table, est-t-il normal qu'il soit vraiment brulant ? Je n'ai pas de quoi mesurer la température mais je trouve cela vraiment chaud, maintenant cela peut être normal mais j'aimerais en avoir le coeur net.

Je vous écrit aussi ce message car après avoir installé windows, j'ai eu a un de mes demarrages un "bug graphique" autour de la souris (un carré rose, le genre de bug qui arrive quand on overclock trop et donc que la carte chauffe trop et fait des erreurs de calcul)

Merci d'avance


----------



## misterbizz (6 Juillet 2006)

salut, il est reconnu que le macbook chauffe beaucoup et malheureusement les 2 GO de ram ne changerons rien. tu peux le soulever un peu en mettant des petits bouts de bouchon de bouteille. Il faut les mettre derriere. Je sais que c'est pas tr&#232;s beau sur une si belle machine. Mais bon il y as pas de solution contre la surchauffe .
Pour le souci de la carte je pense pas que la chaleur soit en cause mais plutot un probleme de windows lui m&#234;me, des fois cela arrive sur mon pc de bureau sans qu'il chauffe trop .


----------



## rizoto (6 Juillet 2006)

Attention, il ne faut pas confondre chauffe et surchauffe.
Le macbook chauffe Oui. Cela peut surprendre Oui. Hormis tout problème matériel NON, il ne surchauffe pas

Sa température (processeur) de fonctionnement normal est supérieur à 65° et ca peut monter haut, voir très haut >85 °
La RAM n'influence que très peu la température globale d'un ordinateur.

Quand tu dis qu'il est brulant. si tu poses ta main dessus, ressens tu une douleur? (seuil de douleur #60°)

il existe des logiciels qui permettent d'avoir la température 
regarde sur ce post 
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=142692

Pour les bugs graphiques, ca peut venir d'un driver pas encore au point....mais je doute que ce soit du à une chaleur excessive.


Tu aurais pu faire une petite recherche sur le forum. Il y a un nombre très important de personnes qui ont déja posé cette question de chaleur importante. en les lisant, tu seras rassuré.


----------



## Macbook (6 Juillet 2006)

Merci d'avoir répondu rapidement.

Le Macbook ne dépasse pas les 60° c'est sûr, me voila rassuré. J'avais vu les autres personnes qui se plaignaient de la chaleur sur le forum mais je pensais que cela venait de la piece de plastique qui restait devant l'aération et qu'ils avaient depuis résoud le problème... j'aurais dû mieux lire effectivement, je le reconnais...

Le bug graphique que j'ai eu ne s'est plus reproduit


----------



## rizoto (6 Juillet 2006)

La coque du macbook ne dépasse pas 60°. Ce qui ne veut pas dire que le processeur ne les dépasse pas.


----------



## macinside (7 Juillet 2006)

Macbook a dit:
			
		

> Donc je vous demande : Sur une table, est-t-il normal qu'il soit vraiment brulant ?



c'est normal, cf ton manuel :


----------



## Mathias (7 Juillet 2006)

Mon MBP chauffe &#233;norm&#233;ment lui aussi...
Je pense que ce n'est pas normal...
Le processeur au repos tourne vers les 55 &#224; 60&#176;C et en activit&#233; il monte jusqu'&#224; 85&#176;C (seuil auquel les ventilos se mettent en route)

Mais en r&#233;alit&#233;, peu m'importe la temp&#233;rature du proc... ce qui me g&#232;ne, c'est que je ne peux pas poser le doigt plus d'une seconde dans la zone des touches de fonction, ou en haut &#224; gauche du clavier...
La zone &#224; la gauche du trackpad devient elle aussi tr&#232;s chaude, pas br&#251;lante, mais tr&#232;s inconfortable (--> transpiration)

Je tiens &#224; souligner que cela se produit m&#234;me lorsque le MBP est au repos (sans appli lanc&#233;e, ou seulement iChat)

Est-ce que d'autres utilisateurs de MBP ont ce comportement ?
Parce que quand on se plaint de la chaleur excessive, on se voit toujours r&#233;pondre : "tous les portables ont toujours chauff&#233;s, patati patata..." ; "moi je trouve ca supportable, blabli blabla"...
Moi ce n'est pas supportable, je ne consid&#232;re pas comme normal de ne pouvoir poser son doigt sur une partie de son ordinateur aussi accessible que le haut du clavier !

Que faire ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## rizoto (7 Juillet 2006)

la chaleur dégagée par mon ibook est très suportable. Si tu veux,on échange.


----------



## Frodon (7 Juillet 2006)

Mathias a dit:
			
		

> Mon MBP chauffe &#233;norm&#233;ment lui aussi...
> Je pense que ce n'est pas normal...
> Le processeur au repos tourne vers les 55 &#224; 60&#176;C et en activit&#233; il monte jusqu'&#224; 85&#176;C (seuil auquel les ventilos se mettent en route)
> 
> ...


Et pourtant c'est normal... Mon PowerBook G4 1.25GHz Alu est lui aussi tr&#232;s tr&#232;s chaud (m&#234;me s'il est probablement pas aussi chaud qu'un MacBook Pro vu que le proc est de plusieurs g&#233;n&#233;rations ant&#233;rieurs), donc j'imagine m&#234;me pas un MacBook Pro.

En tout cas, selon Intel, la temp&#233;rature de fonctionnement normale d'un Core Duo peut monter jusqu'&#224; 100&#176;C, et comme le tien monte lui jusqu'&#224; 85&#176;C en pleine charge, il est parfaitement dans les temp&#233;rature de fonctionnement normales.


----------



## Mathias (7 Juillet 2006)

Frodon a dit:
			
		

> Et pourtant c'est normal... Mon PowerBook G4 1.25GHz Alu est lui aussi tr&#232;s tr&#232;s chaud (m&#234;me s'il est probablement pas aussi chaud qu'un MacBook Pro vu que le proc est de plusieurs g&#233;n&#233;rations ant&#233;rieurs), donc j'imagine m&#234;me pas un MacBook Pro.
> 
> En tout cas, selon Intel, la temp&#233;rature de fonctionnement normale d'un Core Duo peut monter jusqu'&#224; 100&#176;C, et comme le tien monte lui jusqu'&#224; 85&#176;C en pleine charge, il est parfaitement dans les temp&#233;rature de fonctionnement normales.



Que le proc soit chaud, je le comprends bien... Il a besoin de chauffer pour fournir la puissance qu'on lui demande...
L&#224; o&#249; je pense qu'il y a un soucis c'est sur le mode d'&#233;vacuation de la chaleur... Un portable, on doit pouvoir poser ses mains &#224; des endroits o&#249; le transporter, ou &#224; des endroits utiles pour l'usage... L&#224; je ne peux pas me saisir de l'ordi apr&#232;s 1/2h de boulot dessus !
Et d'apr&#232;s quelques personnes poss&#233;dant un MBP que j'ai interrog&#233;es, leur MBP n'en est pas &#224; ce point l&#224;... Ou bien je suis une chochotte affreuse niveau chaleur, ce que je ne pensais quand m&#234;me pas &#224; ce point l&#224;, ou bien on n'a pas le m&#234;me ordinateur... Ce qui me para&#238;t le plus probable si y'a un soucis niveau mat&#233;riel...



			
				rizoto a dit:
			
		

> la chaleur d&#233;gag&#233;e par mon ibook est tr&#232;s suportable. Si tu veux,on &#233;change.



Non merci &#231;a va, c'est super dr&#244;le et original comme r&#233;ponse en plus...  :mouais:


----------



## rizoto (7 Juillet 2006)

Mathias a dit:
			
		

> Que le proc soit chaud, je le comprends bien... Il a besoin de chauffer pour fournir la puissance qu'on lui demande...
> L&#224; o&#249; je pense qu'il y a un soucis c'est sur le mode d'&#233;vacuation de la chaleur... Un portable, on doit pouvoir poser ses mains &#224; des endroits o&#249; le transporter, ou &#224; des endroits utiles pour l'usage... L&#224; je ne peux pas me saisir de l'ordi apr&#232;s 1/2h de boulot dessus !
> Et d'apr&#232;s quelques personnes poss&#233;dant un MBP que j'ai interrog&#233;es, leur MBP n'en est pas &#224; ce point l&#224;... Ou bien je suis une chochotte affreuse niveau chaleur, ce que je ne pensais quand m&#234;me pas &#224; ce point l&#224;, ou bien on n'a pas le m&#234;me ordinateur... Ce qui me para&#238;t le plus probable si y'a un soucis niveau mat&#233;riel...
> 
> ...



Tu veux une solution, je t'en propose une. maitenant si on a plus droit de faire un peu d'humour....  

Alors, as tu install&#233; un programme pour la temp&#233;rature de ton processeur. ca  nous donnera une id&#233;e. parceque tu auras beau dire qua ca ne t'interesse pas, c'est bien lui qui fait que la coque de ton macbook pro est chaude. la sensation de chaud est quelque chose de tr&#232;s subjectif.

il faut la temp&#233;rature de ton proc au repos et en charge.
entends tu un ventilateur fonctionner?


----------



## Mathias (7 Juillet 2006)

rizoto a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux une solution, je t'en propose une. maitenant si on a plus droit de faire un peu d'humour....



Désolé, m'enfin c'est le type de réponse auquel on a toujours droit quand on a un problème avec une belle machine toute neuve... J'ai économisé 3 ans pour me payer une bonne machine, elle fonctionne bizarrement (d'après moi, si ça se trouve c'est tout à fait normal mais je le pense pas) et ça me frustre forcément un peu...
Désolé si j'étais un peu "sec"...



			
				rizoto a dit:
			
		

> Alors, as tu installé un programme pour la température de ton processeur. ca  nous donnera une idée. parceque tu auras beau dire qua ca ne t'interesse pas, c'est bien lui qui fait que la coque de ton macbook pro est chaude. la sensation de chaud est quelque chose de très subjectif.
> 
> il faut la température de ton proc au repos et en charge.
> entends tu un ventilateur fonctionner?



Oui, cf :


			
				Mathias a dit:
			
		

> Le processeur au repos tourne vers les 55 à 60°C et en activité il monte jusqu'à 85/90°C (seuil auquel les ventilos se mettent en route)


----------



## misterbizz (7 Juillet 2006)

salut si tu as vraiment un doute appel le SAV, il est vrais que pour juger une chaleur par forum ben c'est pas evident. Et de plus le process ne doit pas chauffer pour donner sa puissance, sinon il y aurais pas de systeme de refroidissement a l'azote liquide pour les super overclok. les fabriquants on des probl&#234;mes justement car les process chauffe trop.


----------



## Frodon (7 Juillet 2006)

La temp&#233;rature du CPU est dans les normes pour un Core Duo (source: Intel), par contre faudrait que tu mesure avec un thermom&#232;tre, m&#234;me si c'est approximatif, la temp&#233;rature de la coque et que tu compare celles d'autres...

Cela dit, pour info mon AluBook est brulant (vraiment brulant) en dessous et au dessus des touches de fonctions apr&#232;s une utilisation intensive, et c'est parfaitement normal... 

Il en devient impossible de le porter par le dessous, il faut le saisir avec 
une main de chaque cot&#233; et faire en sorte que la surface des doigts en contact avec le dessous soit minimal... C'est l'incov&#233;nient de la coque Alu, ca transporte vite la chaleur et donc les doigts sont plus rapidement chauff&#233;s ce qui fait qu'au endroit tr&#232;s chaud c'est difficilement supportable.

A savoir qu'un CPU de portable, pour des raison d'economie d'energie se downclock et upclock tout seul (ce qu'Intel appelle "SpeedStep") ce qui explique qu'il y ai des variations de temp&#233;ratures bien plus important qu'un processeur de bureau qui est &#224; fr&#233;quence constante. Donc il est normal qu'un Core Duo qui fait rien va &#234;tre plus froid (55-60&#176;C) que quand il est &#224; fond (85-90&#176;C) car au repos il est &#224; 1GHz ou 1.5GHz, alors qu'a fond il est 1.83GHz ou 2GHz ou 2.16GHz (suivant le mod&#232;le de MBP que tu as), cette variation importante de fr&#233;quence induite par l'augmentation de puissance requise fait qu'il chauffe plus &#224; pleine puissance.

Sinon, ton MBP est bien totalement &#224; jour concernant les diff&#233;rentes mises &#224; joru de Firmware et syst&#232;me, notamment &#224; tu bien install&#233; le dernier firmware SMC? Pour le v&#233;rifier, regardes les infos syst&#232;me (A propos de ce Mac -> Plus d'infos), il doit y'avoir une ligne SMC quelque chose Version, si ton firmware est &#224; jour il doit &#234;tre de la version 1.2f10.

Si ca n'est pas le cas, commence par le mettre &#224; jour (PS: A faire machine branch&#233; au secteur et ne surtout pas interrompre la proc&#233;dure!!!): http://www.apple.com/support/downloads/macbookpro15inchsmcfirmwareupdate.html


----------



## rizoto (7 Juillet 2006)

Mathias a dit:
			
		

> D&#233;sol&#233;, m'enfin c'est le type de r&#233;ponse auquel on a toujours droit quand on a un probl&#232;me avec une belle machine toute neuve... J'ai &#233;conomis&#233; 3 ans pour me payer une bonne machine, elle fonctionne bizarrement (d'apr&#232;s moi, si &#231;a se trouve c'est tout &#224; fait normal mais je le pense pas) et &#231;a me frustre forc&#233;ment un peu...
> D&#233;sol&#233; si j'&#233;tais un peu "sec"...
> 
> 
> ...



Le monsieur, il m'a propos&#233; d'&#233;changer son ibook tout pourri contre mon mbp super g&#233;nial qui vaut une fortune. Bouhh c'est m&#234;me pas dr&#244;le...

Bon sinon j'avais pas vu que t'avais fil&#233; tes temp&#233;ratures (je confond macbook et mathias). Temp&#233;ratures qui ont l'air tout &#224; normale. Je n'ai pas trop de solutions &#224; te proposer comme l'a dit misterbiz, appele le sav et pose leur la question. peut &#234;tre qu'il te rassuront mieux.

Misterbizz, si les syst&#232;me &#224; azote liquide existent, c'est pour &#233;viter de faire fondre son proceseur. 
Plus la fr&#233;quence du processeur est &#233;lev&#233;e, plus il chauffe.
et plus la finesse de gravure importante moins il chauffe.


----------



## Mathias (7 Juillet 2006)

rizoto a dit:
			
		

> Le monsieur, il m'a proposé d'échanger son ibook tout pourri contre mon mbp super génial qui vaut une fortune. Bouhh c'est même pas drôle...



Boah ça va hein... Faut pas le prendre comme ça non plus... Moi aussi j'ai eu un iBook pendant 3 ans... je considère pas que c'est pourri... Tout ce que je trouve c'est que c'est toujours les memes réactions quand on ose dire qu'on a un soucis avec un Mac tout neuf... on se fait tout de suite cataloguer dans les gosses de riches capricieux... désolé c'est l'impression qui m'a sauté à la gueule en lisant ton message et j'aimais pas trop trop l'esprit...



			
				rizoto a dit:
			
		

> Bon sinon j'avais pas vu que t'avais filé tes températures (je confond macbook et mathias). Températures qui ont l'air tout à normale. Je n'ai pas trop de solutions à te proposer comme l'a dit misterbiz, appele le sav et pose leur la question. peut être qu'il te rassuront mieux.



Ok, vais ptet appeler Apple (le soucis supplémentaire étant que je suis en Angleterre jusqu'à mi aout et que suis une brêle en anglais... mouarf)

Nonobstant, les températures du proc sont peut être "normales" mais je ne comprends pas que d'autres utilisateurs de MBP, utilisant leur machine d'une façon bien plus intensive que moi ne se brulent pas les mains dessus alors que moi oui... Le comportement de la machien n'a tout simplement pas l'air d'être le même, non ?


----------



## Mathias (7 Juillet 2006)

Frodon a dit:
			
		

> La température du CPU est dans les normes pour un Core Duo (source: Intel), par contre faudrait que tu mesure avec un thermomètre, même si c'est approximatif, la température de la coque et que tu compare celles d'autres...
> 
> Cela dit, pour info mon AluBook est brulant (vraiment brulant) en dessous et au dessus des touches de fonctions après une utilisation intensive, et c'est parfaitement normal...
> 
> ...



OK, c'est sympa de me rassurer un peu en me disant que je suis pas un cas isolé et que même les anciennes machines pro faisaient ça... Je m'affole peut être pour rien, mais c'est vrai que je suis loin du confort d'utilisation de mon iBook G3 (alors OK il était 3 génération de processeurs à la traîne, mais je me brûlais pas sur le portable...)

Et aux esprits chagrins qui diront que j'avais alors pas à changer d'ordi si j'en étais content, j'ai pas eu le choix il a rendu l'âme tout seul comme un grand 



			
				Frodon a dit:
			
		

> A savoir qu'un CPU de portable, pour des raison d'economie d'energie se downclock et upclock tout seul (ce qu'Intel appelle "SpeedStep") ce qui explique qu'il y ai des variations de températures bien plus important qu'un processeur de bureau qui est à fréquence constante. Donc il est normal qu'un Core Duo qui fait rien va être plus froid (55-60°C) que quand il est à fond (85-90°C) car au repos il est à 1GHz ou 1.5GHz, alors qu'a fond il est 1.83GHz ou 2GHz ou 2.16GHz (suivant le modèle de MBP que tu as), cette variation importante de fréquence induite par l'augmentation de puissance requise fait qu'il chauffe plus à pleine puissance.



Oui, j'avais remarqué ça grâce à CoreDuo Temp... En effet la machine au repos tourne à 1,5 Ghz en général, mais ce qui me gêne c'est qu'elle chauffe énormément quand même... Même sans rien faire elle devient brûlante !



			
				Frodon a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, ton MBP est bien totalement à jour concernant les différentes mises à joru de Firmware et système, notamment à tu bien installé le dernier firmware SMC? Pour le vérifier, regardes les infos système (A propos de ce Mac -> Plus d'infos), il doit y'avoir une ligne SMC quelque chose Version, si ton firmware est à jour il doit être de la version 1.2f10.
> 
> Si ca n'est pas le cas, commence par le mettre à jour (PS: A faire machine branché au secteur et ne surtout pas interrompre la procédure!!!): http://www.apple.com/support/downloads/macbookpro15inchsmcfirmwareupdate.html



Je check ça en arrivant chez moi ce soir, je crois qu'il est à jour puisque j'avais téléchargé le firmware dès réception du MBP et celui-ci n'avait pas voulu s'installer en me disant que j'étais déjà à jour... Mais ça mérite une vérification


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2006)

vous pouvez peut etre essayer ce genre de produit :
http://www.rueducommerce.fr/Mobilit...748-Tablette-de-ventilation-pour-portable.htm

bon, c'est pas tres pratique, c'est bruillant, c'est assez moche... mais bon, si pour 30 euro, ca peut vous aidez a dissiper la chaleur de votre macbook... ^^

sinon y a ca




ca peut etre la solution

ou perso, mon  ibook, est pos&#233; sur une table basse en bois (sur de lattes en  fait), ca fait bien circuler l'air en dessous... (hein meme si il chauffe bcp moins que vos macbook... mais essayez tjrs) !

rhooo, je viens de voir la pub sur la page d'accueil d'apple... exellent ^^
"bonjour, je suis un mac, et moi un pc... "... LOL


----------



## Mathias (7 Juillet 2006)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> vous pouvez peut etre essayer ce genre de produit :
> http://www.rueducommerce.fr/Mobilit...748-Tablette-de-ventilation-pour-portable.htm
> 
> bon, c'est pas tres pratique, c'est bruillant, c'est assez moche... mais bon, si pour 30 euro, ca peut vous aidez a dissiper la chaleur de votre macbook... ^^
> ...



Mouais ça peut être une solution, m'enfin du coup c'est plus un portable quoi... autant acheter un iMac... c'est peut-être ce que j'aurais du faire en fait... 

Sinon pour le système de ventilation, c'est marrant je savais pas que ça existait...

Sinon les pubs de getamac sont assez énormes, et chuis sûr que le fait d'avoir la voix de Ross de Friends dedans fera un gros succès (désolé j'ai mangé le nom de la voix )


----------



## rizoto (7 Juillet 2006)

Mathias a dit:
			
		

> Boah ça va hein... Faut pas le prendre comme ça non plus... Moi aussi j'ai eu un iBook pendant 3 ans... je considère pas que c'est pourri... Tout ce que je trouve c'est que c'est toujours les memes réactions quand on ose dire qu'on a un soucis avec un Mac tout neuf... on se fait tout de suite cataloguer dans les gosses de riches capricieux... désolé c'est l'impression qui m'a sauté à la gueule en lisant ton message et j'aimais pas trop trop l'esprit...


restons en la, tu as mal pris une petite touche d'humour, je continue à te taquiner. C'est tout. les ibooks c'est très bien, et je suis loin de te cataloguer comme gosse de riches.




			
				Mathias a dit:
			
		

> Nonobstant, les températures du proc sont peut être "normales" mais je ne comprends pas que d'autres utilisateurs de MBP, utilisant leur machine d'une façon bien plus intensive que moi ne se brulent pas les mains dessus alors que moi oui... Le comportement de la machien n'a tout simplement pas l'air d'être le même, non ?



Truc tout bete, tu es peut être plus sensible qu'eux aux températures importantes (ne va pas prendre ca comme une attaque), ca peut aussi être psychologique.

Parce qu'au vue des températures de ton processeur, je ne vois pas pourquoi ta coque serait plus chaude que celle du voisin. Le transfert de chaleur répond à des lois (conduction, convection et rayonnement) alors à température processeur égale, températures coques égales. Si c'est pas le cas, tu as un problème matériel.

Si vraiment c'est insupportable. la deuxième solution (support + clavier externe) de Kasparov me parait une bonne alternative à tes problèmes.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2006)

Mathias a dit:
			
		

> Mouais ça peut être une solution, m'enfin du coup c'est plus un portable quoi... autant acheter un iMac... c'est peut-être ce que j'aurais du faire en fait...



heu... t'es qd meme pas en train de travailler sur ton mamc en marchant ^^

alors, l'icurve, en été qd il fait chaud, et que tu travailles sur ton bureau... en plus ca a l'avantage de mettre l'ecran a hauteur des yeux


----------



## Mathias (7 Juillet 2006)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> heu... t'es qd meme pas en train de travailler sur ton mamc en marchant ^^
> 
> alors, l'icurve, en été qd il fait chaud, et que tu travailles sur ton bureau... en plus ca a l'avantage de mettre l'ecran a hauteur des yeux



Je ne tape certes pas en marchant, mais j'emmène mon portable un peu partout, et je me vois pas trimballer avec moi le support dont il est question... 

A ce compte là on prend pas un portable il me semble...


----------



## samoussa (7 Juillet 2006)

je me repète m'enfin...

ah il est ou le temps (pas si lointain) ou l'on nous prédisait des proc. intel basse conso, pour qu'enfin nos mac chauffent moins 
blague à part, un portable ça chauffe et puis c'est tout. Les PB chauffaient comme des diables ou plutot "évacuaient"la chaleur ce qui est plutot bon signe, et ç'est ce que fait le macbook. Tant mieux ! On peut pas (encore)avoir le beurre et l'argent..*.je préfère un grill-pain qui tourne plutot qu'un frigo qui rame*


----------



## Mathias (7 Juillet 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> je me repète m'enfin...
> 
> ah il est ou le temps (pas si lointain) ou l'on nous prédisait des proc. intel basse conso, pour qu'enfin nos mac chauffent moins
> blague à part, un portable ça chauffe et puis c'est tout. Les PB chauffaient comme des diables ou plutot "évacuaient"la chaleur ce qui est plutot bon signe, et ç'est ce que fait le macbook. Tant mieux ! On peut pas (encore)avoir le beurre et l'argent..*.je préfère un grill-pain qui tourne plutot qu'un frigo qui rame*



Oui je viens de le lire sur l'autre topic...
Je sais comment marche un forum, j'ai suffisamment vu que vous vous contentiez tous de répéter ce genre de choses et d'afficher la page 116 du manuel, que j'avais lu avant, je vous remercie...

Le truc c'est qu'un portbale ça a toujours chauffé, oui ! Mais mon ibook pouvait se poser sur mes genous pendant des heures sans soucis... Le PB 12" de mon frangin idem... Alors ça a toujours chauffé d'accord, j'ai jamais vu un portable en état de marche froid, mais c'était pas à risquer la brulûre à l'usage !!! Je parle pourtant à peu près français non ? Vous estimez que c'est normal de devoir acheter un suréleveur de portable pour le poser sur une table et pas s'en servir ailleurs ? Honnêtement ?
A ce compte là, Apple devrait le fournir d'office... et puis travailler le design... et puis du coup comme y'aurait un peu plus de place, mettre un plus grand écran... et puis des plus gros disques durs...
Oh et puis tiens, on pourrait appeler ça un iMac ou un PowerMac... Non ? vous en pensez quoi ?:mouais:


----------



## samoussa (7 Juillet 2006)

Mathias a dit:
			
		

> Oui je viens de le lire sur l'autre topic...
> Je sais comment marche un forum, j'ai suffisamment vu que vous vous contentiez tous de r&#233;p&#233;ter ce genre de choses et d'afficher la page 116 du manuel, que j'avais lu avant, je vous remercie...
> 
> Le truc c'est qu'un portbale &#231;a a toujours chauff&#233;, oui ! Mais mon ibook pouvait se poser sur mes genous pendant des heures sans soucis... Le PB 12" de mon frangin idem... Alors &#231;a a toujours chauff&#233; d'accord, j'ai jamais vu un portable en &#233;tat de marche froid, mais c'&#233;tait pas &#224; risquer la brul&#251;re &#224; l'usage !!! Je parle pourtant &#224; peu pr&#232;s fran&#231;ais non ? Vous estimez que c'est normal de devoir acheter un sur&#233;leveur de portable pour le poser sur une table et pas s'en servir ailleurs ? Honn&#234;tement ?
> ...



Oublie l'elevateur, fais comme moi, utilise une BD (moi c'est un bilal, c'est dire si je l'aime mon mac )Tu poses ton mac dessus et &#231;a marche. De toute maniere c'est conseill&#233; pour l'evacuation de la chaleur par le dessous. Tu peux sans doute glisser le tout dans une housse Larobe. Perso mon ibook g3 chauffait d&#233;ja pas mal alors je suis habitu&#233;...


----------



## Mathias (7 Juillet 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> Oublie l'elevateur, fais comme moi, utilise une BD (moi c'est un bilal, c'est dire si je l'aime mon mac )Tu poses ton mac dessus et ça marche. De toute maniere c'est conseillé pour l'evacuation de la chaleur par le dessous. Tu peux sans doute glisser le tout dans une housse Larobe. Perso mon ibook g3 chauffait déja pas mal alors je suis habitué...



Ouais, je valide la BD, j'avoue que j'm'en suis déjà servi qd mon ibook chauffait un peu 
Mais enfin je trouve que là ca chauffe trop, on me l'enlèvera sans doute pas de l'esprit !

PS : bravo pour le bilal, en effet ça prouve qu'il est chéri ce p'tit engin... Vais opter pour un franquin moi je sens...


----------



## samoussa (7 Juillet 2006)

Mathias a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, je valide la BD, j'avoue que j'm'en suis déjà servi qd mon ibook chauffait un peu
> Mais enfin je trouve que là ca chauffe trop, on me l'enlèvera sans doute pas de l'esprit !
> 
> PS : bravo pour le bilal, en effet ça prouve qu'il est chéri ce p'tit engin... Vais opter pour un franquin moi je sens...


----------



## rizoto (7 Juillet 2006)

Oui oui tu parles bien fran&#231;ais.  Le mec dont qui se contente de poster toujours la m&#234;me copie de la notice a plus de 26 000 posts. Essaie de comprendre  pourquoi il poste toujours la m&#234;me chose.

On se contente, on se contente. c'est pas un SAV ici. Je r&#234;ve !!!

Miterbizz m'a fait un commentaire qui m'a forc&#233; &#224; aller v&#233;rifer certaines &#233;vidences qui ne le sont pas :

Comme tout composant &#233;lectronique, le processeur est soumis &#224; l&#8217;effet Joule qui s&#8217;exprime comme ceci : P=RI² ou P=UI
Pour un processeur qui en est fait un semi-conducteur, puisque compos&#233; essentiellement de silicium, la puissance dissip&#233;e peut s&#8217;&#233;crire sous la forme (avec C : constante propre &#224; chaque famille de processeur, F : fr&#233;quence du processeur et U : tension impos&#233;e) : P=CFU²
En outre, il chauffe du fait de son imperfection : des r&#233;sistances et des capacitances parasites provoquent des pertes par effet joule lors du passage d'un courant, mais il existe aussi des courants de fuites du fait de l&#8217;isolation &#233;lectrique imparfaite.
Des millions de transistors anim&#233;s d'une haute fr&#233;quence provoquent donc beaucoup de pertes.

Comme l'a dit SAMOUSSA, vaut mieux que ca chauffe (vas y Marcel  )

_Vous estimez que c'est normal de devoir acheter un sur&#233;leveur de portable pour le poser sur une table et pas s'en servir ailleurs ? Honn&#234;tement ?_

Apparemment, la plupart des utilisateurs se contente de leur mpb sans sur&#233;leveur.

_A ce compte l&#224;, Apple devrait le fournir d'office... et puis travailler le design... et puis du coup comme y'aurait un peu plus de place, mettre un plus grand &#233;cran... et puis des plus gros disques durs...
Oh et puis tiens, on pourrait appeler &#231;a un iMac ou un PowerMac... Non ? vous en pensez quoi ?
_
bah tu vois, tu fais aussi de l'humour. joli style  

Ces dix derni&#232;res ann&#233;es, la recherche sur les processeurs a fait des prog&#232;s consid&#233;rable. malheureusement les syst&#232;mes de refroissement sont vieux comme le monde. au niveau grand public,  il a peu d'alternative, surtout sur un portable ou on doit tenir compte de l'autonomie et de l'espace. ca devrait &#233;voluer avec le temps.


----------



## laf (7 Juillet 2006)

Tout ça, c'est bien en théorie mais, perso, en tant qu'utilisateur, je me moque de savoir les raisons (bonnes ou mauvaives) qui expliquent cette surchauffe. Je n'achèterai pas une machine qui me brûle les doigts et éventuellement le reste si je le pose sur mes genoux. C'est peut-être normal mais je n'en veux pas pour moi. Il doit bien y avoir une solution car j'ai cru comprendre que cette chauffe excessive n'était pas systématique sur les portables PC équippés des même proc. Alors, comment font-ils?


----------



## rizoto (7 Juillet 2006)

laf a dit:
			
		

> Tout ça, c'est bien en théorie mais, perso, en tant qu'utilisateur, je me moque de savoir les raisons (bonnes ou mauvaives) qui expliquent cette surchauffe. Je n'achèterai pas une machine qui me brûle les doigts et éventuellement le reste si je le pose sur mes genoux. C'est peut-être normal mais je n'en veux pas pour moi. Il doit bien y avoir une solution car j'ai cru comprendre que cette chauffe excessive n'était pas systématique sur les portables PC équippés des même proc. Alors, comment font-ils?



Déja, il faut employer les bons termes. Ca n'est pas de la surchauffe (température anormale) 

Ensuite, pour les autres marques je ne sais pas quelles sont leur température de fonctionnement, mais je ne vois pas pourquoi elle serait vraiment plus basse sans influencer d'autres facteurs :

augmenter le flux d'air : épaisseur plus importante
augmenter la vitesse du ventilo, autonomie plus faible.
processeur moins puissant ...il existe probablement beaucoup d'autres réponses...

Ensuite comme on l'a déja répété plusieurs fois, la coque du mbp est en alu, pas en plastique. ca conduit mieux la chaleur, ca l'évacue mieux aussi. 

En tout cas, avance des chiffres et des sources des portables dont tu parles, je demande à voir.


----------



## laf (7 Juillet 2006)

La question n'est pas dans les détails mais le principal : si on ne peut pas poser les doigts dessus c'est inutilisables, c'est tout. Après, chacun fait ce qui lui plait, pour moi c'est non. Mais ça n'engage que moi.

PS : je parlais du MB et non pas du MBP donc pas de coque en alu.


----------



## Eul Mulot (10 Juillet 2006)

En même temps si tu ne peux pas poser les doigts dessus ,ca te stimule pour la frappe rapide ! 

Apres faut ptet pas déconner non plus, je vois mal quelqu'un me dire " Viens on fait un macbook party, ramene ta graille ! " Ca chauffe et c'est normal, c'est ca de vouloir des trucs de plus en perfo avec des technologies qui n'avancent pas à la meme vitesse, apres opter pour le refroidissement liquide avec un portable !


----------



## Marvin_R (11 Juillet 2006)

laf a dit:
			
		

> Il doit bien y avoir une solution car j'ai cru comprendre que cette chauffe excessive n'était pas systématique sur les portables PC équippés des même proc. Alors, comment font-ils?



Se baser sur des on-dit pour affirmer que la MB est mal refroidi, c'est un peu léger. Est ce que tu as testé réellement d'autres portables PC qui utilisaient un processeur Core Duo ? Et est-ce qu'il étaient comparables en taille ?

Un portable plus frais mais avec l'épaisseur d'un dico, perso, ça m'intéresse pas.

Certes, Apple aurait pu faire ce choix. A mon avis, les mécontents auraient été plus nombreux. Encore une fois, c'est une question de compromis.


----------



## gondawa (11 Juillet 2006)

les bons ordi qui ne chauffent pas ce sont les gros bazards de 5cm d'épaisseurs. Bref nous ont a po le luxe d'avoir des ordi si épais! Donc ca chauffe.

Ah ?? c'est un défaut l'épaisseur? Bah que ca chauffe alors! Préfere ca a un gros machin


----------



## Lizandre (11 Juillet 2006)

Je ne peux pas poser mon powerbook G4 alu 17' sur mes genoux quand je joue à WoW. C'est trop chaud et ça ne me choque pas. Quand je veux vraiment le poser sur moi, je diminue la consommation d'énergie dans les préférences, et ça passe. Je perd en images par seconde, mais c'est une conséquence normale d'une moindre fréquence, d'une moindre consommation et d'une baisse de température.

Pour word, safari et consorts, il ne chauffe pas autant et tout va bien.

De temps en temps, l'utilisateur peur faire des choix et se prendre par la main.


----------



## misterbizz (11 Juillet 2006)

salut, de toute fa&#231;on la perception de la chaleur (ou autres facteurs) est totalement subjective. Donc si il se brule avec son portable, il as raison de pas &#233;tre content. Qu'il le renvoi au SAV, et si quand le macbook revient c'est pareil, et bien qu'il le revende. Apple ne fait pas des machines parfaite et pour tout le monde(sinon tout le monde en aurais non?)malgr&#232;s le prix &#232;lev&#233; des machines .Donc si un produit ne convient pas a son utilisation qu'il le bazard. Moi je supporte pas les BMW ben j'en achete pas malgr&#232;s leur prix qui me fait dire que c'est de bonnes voitures


----------



## AKA_Fred (11 Juillet 2006)

Il semblerait que certains Tibooks chauffaient pas mal aussi...








Misterbizz, tu parles du prix elevé des machines.
Jusqu'a présent, je n'ai pas trouvé d'equivalent en terme de puissance à mon macbook dans le monde PC dans la même gamme de prix. C'est une super affaire pour un magnifique petit portable.


----------



## misterbizz (11 Juillet 2006)

je sais, mais le sentiment generale est bien que, apple "c'est super cher" beaucoup de post mettent en avant le prix "gna gna gan problemes gna gna a ce prix fait chier gna gna" donc je me mouille pas pour pas me faire foudrouiller.


----------



## Mathias (11 Juillet 2006)

Lizandre a dit:
			
		

> Je ne peux pas poser mon powerbook G4 alu 17' sur mes genoux quand je joue à WoW. C'est trop chaud et ça ne me choque pas. Quand je veux vraiment le poser sur moi, je diminue la consommation d'énergie dans les préférences, et ça passe. Je perd en images par seconde, mais c'est une conséquence normale d'une moindre fréquence, d'une moindre consommation et d'une baisse de température.
> 
> Pour word, safari et consorts, il ne chauffe pas autant et tout va bien.
> 
> De temps en temps, l'utilisateur peur faire des choix et se prendre par la main.



Mais qu'on arrête de nous prendre pour des débiles aussi... 
Je peux pas poser la main sur certaines parties de mon MBP même quand il est au repos (idle)... Alors c'est pas une question de baisser la fréquence....  

Le problème majeur, c'est qu'à l'exception de quelques uns, y'a une levée de boucliers générale dès que quelqu'un évoque la chaleur des portables... Faudrait pouvoir accepter que "certains" MBP (je dis pas toute la série) ont quelques problèmes de surchauffe... 
Je veux bien être sensible à la chaleur, mais certains disent pouvoir supporter la chaleur d'un MBP turbinant à fond, je peux même pas supporter certaines zones au repos... Alors je pense que y'a plus que ma sensibilité en question, et que c'est pas ma chaîne de production qui a déconné (je fais confiance à mes parents pour ça depuis assez longtemps...) mais celle d'apple !


----------



## AKA_Fred (11 Juillet 2006)

Attends, ne te braque pas...  
Il y a en ce moment un fort mouvement "pro" retour SAV apple pour un peu tout et nimporte quoi.
J'ai peut-etre l'air d'un newbie avec mes 4 messages au compteur mais j'observe  
Et il est vrai que l'on lit un peu tout et n'importe quoi alors effectivement, je pense qu'il est de bonne augure de demander même les trucs les plus basiques à ceux qui prétendent avoir un problème histoire de verifier que les veleités de chacuns ont un fondement.

Ton macbook chauffe, ok. Je me suis trimbalé le mien facon patate chaude tout à l'heure après une demi heure de charge (eteint je précise). Compartiment batterie super "hot" et chargeur facon convecteur Bosch. Je ne dis pas que c'est normal mais comme d'autres l'ont dit avant moi, la sensation engendrée par la chaleur est subjective et depend de la sensibilité de chacun.
Je sais qu'il y a eu ce problème de bande plastique restée collée à la grille de dissipation ou encore cet excés de pate thermique sur le proc' qui peut etre responsable de ce type de symptome.
Pour te donner un point de comparaison, j'ai allumé le mien il y a 15 minutes et d'après coreDuo temp j'affiche 51° et tourne à 1,5Ghz (utilisation net uniquement). Essaie avec le tien et regarde ce que cela donne dans un lapse de temps aussi court. Si tu as un problème de dissipation thermique, normalement, la chauffe est très rapide quoi que tu fasses.
Donc, retour SAV si tu grimpes trop niveau mercure...

Voila, tiens nous au jus


----------



## kas (12 Juillet 2006)

Sans vouloir jeter de l'huile sur le feu sur un sujet brulant, je tiens à vous faire part de l'amélioration sensible en matiere de chauffe sur mon mbp aprés la mise à jour SMC (passage de la 1.2f7 à la 1.2f10) Désormais mon MBP (1,83 Ghz) tourne au repos (surf) à 1 Ghz (alors qu'avant il descendait seulement à 1,5 ou 1,3) ce qui se traduit par une baisse de température d'environ 5 à 7 °
Cette mise à jour semble avoir apporter un bien meilleur support de la gestion de la fréquence du core duo ce qui rend l'exploitation du MBP beaucoup plus agréable.


----------



## Eul Mulot (12 Juillet 2006)

Salut les gens ! Ayant pu faire un tour à la Fnac de Nancy cette aprem ( j'habite à 100 bornes de Nancy et de toute ville pourvues de choses interessantes ^^ ) je me suis donc jeté sur le "rayon" Mac.

  Un ptit coup d'oeil aux imac, bon comme y'avait pas de souris, j'ai vite passé ! Ensuite y'avait des pios macbook, même les 3 modèles différents !  

  Je me suis "installé" sur le macbook blanc 2 Ghz histoire de voir ce qui se passait avec un mec qui émet un tas d'ondes plus négatives les unes que les autres à tout appareil électronique dans un rayon de 50 mètres.

  J'ai lancé pas mal d'applis, ca se lance bien vite, c'est fluide, j'ai joué quelques instants avec Photobooth, d'ailleurs je n'était pas le seul à avoir laissé ma trace sur ce macbook ! J'ai aussi lancé à la vollée 5 applications, le tout s'est lancé relativement facilement.

  Niveau taille d'écran, des 10 /15 minutes que j'ai passé dessus, je me suis déjà bien habitué et ca ne gene/choque pas du tout ! 

  Parlons chauffe, c'est un peu le but de ce fred quand même !

      Etant dans un magasin avec 3/4 vendeurs autour, je n'ai pas pu le tripoter à ma guise, j'ia juste pu le "tater" au niveau des reposes mains et des cotés (lecteur superdrive et l'autre coté ) Bilan de ce petit essai à chaud (erf ) :les autres macbooks étaient sur secteur et inutilisés, les reposes mains sont à température ambiente ou tout juste plus chaud, apres avoir lancé les applis à la chaine et farfouillé un peu, le macbook sur lequel j'étais a commencé à chauffer, les reposes mains ont commencer à être chauds, mais c'était loin d'etre un barbeuc ! Idem pour les cotés du macbook!

Après en utilisation intensive et avec une chaleur ambiente plus élevée, je ne sais pas !

Voili voilou, en tout cas, je crois que je viens de craquer pour ce macbook ! J'imagine ce que ca doit jeter avec 2 Go de DDR !


----------



## AKA_Fred (12 Juillet 2006)

> Parlons chauffe, c'est un peu le but de ce fred quand m&#234;me !



Oh, moi, tu sais, je chauffe tr&#232;s peu...



> en tout cas, je crois que je viens de craquer pour ce macbook ! J'imagine ce que ca doit jeter avec 2 Go de DDR !



Effectivement, j'ai troqu&#233; moi G4 dual 533 contre ce macbook et honnetement, niveau perfs, rien &#224; voir.
Au boulot, je suis sur P4 et G5 Quad, on fait beaucoup d'encodages et figurez vous que le macbook (si il est utilis&#233; avec des softs qui gerent le dual voir le quad proc' du genre compression master), explose literalement un P4 3,6 et sans appel...

Maintenant, je comprends que le degagement de chaleur puisse en accomoder plus d'un. C'est vrai qu'un portable que tu ne peux pas toucher, c'est un peu g&#233;nant. Mais &#224; l'utilisation, je confirme que ca chauffe mais pas de mani&#232;re inconsider&#233;e. Donc, je revise un peu mon jugement et encourage ceux dont le degagement semble hors norme, de se tourner vers le SAV.
Un encodage mpeg HD lanc&#233; pour environ 3 heures de calcul plein pot et je peux toujours poser mes mains delicates sur ce magnifique portable 


EDIT : j'ai lanc&#233; 5 fois de suite cinebench, frequence &#224; 2Ghz quasi permanente, temperature max : 86°...
Le ventilo se met en route tout le temps ou le proc' tourne &#224; 2Ghz sinon, c'est plutot calme.
Le plastique, sous l'ecran, la ou il y a la grille de ventilation est brulant mais j'y fous mes doigts que par curiosit&#233; (sinon, c'est pas le truc que je fais en temps normal). 
La temperature redescend super rapidement et je confirme que le cot&#233; gauche du track pad, la ou il y a le HDD je crois, n'est absolument pas chaud... En tout cas plus frais que la temperature exterieure sur le balcon.
Test avec After fx, effet genre cinelook et export d'une video SD en non compress&#233; : pareil, 86° max et clavier et tout et tout tiede (sauf la base de l'ecran au dessus de la grille de ventilation).


----------



## isoyann (13 Juillet 2006)

La chaleur ne me gene pas plus que ça , en fait je me demande ou en est ce pb de Mooo Mooo j en entend plus parler par ici .
Moi j aime le silence .....
Merci de me tenir au courant.


----------

